# Grubhub



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

So I applied for grub hub and I received an email that they are not currently recruiting in my area. When I did the application process I did choose the closest city near me. I am not sure what happened, but I am aware of other drives working for grub hub in my area.

I had no issue with door-dash, post mates or uber eats. Should I re-apply and choose another city near me, or do I need to wait until they reach out to me?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Grub Hub only allows a limited number of drivers in each regions, unlike the DD, PM, or UE that allow drivers saturation where you can wait 4 hours to make 1 delivery.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

It took about 3 months to get a offer from them. I should be starting next week


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

when you say it took 3 months to get an offer from them, did you receive a message when you applied initially that they were not recruiting for drivers in your area? That is the message I received. I am wondering if I need to just wait it out until they contact me, or if I should reapply?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Italnstallion99 said:


> I am wondering if I need to just wait it out until they contact me, or if I should reapply?


If you applied to the region closest to you, you could just wait it out.

I received the same message as you did and it was less than a month before they were accepting drivers again.

Of course, GH has been losing a good bit of market share so who knows how that is affecting the process.

Naturally, every market will vary.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Grub Hub only allows a limited number of drivers in each regions, unlike the DD, PM, or UE that allow drivers saturation where you can wait 4 hours to make 1 delivery.


They need to redo their maths. Just logged in at 10:45:03 (again). Scheduled two blocks a week from Saturday, then they were all gone. This is the thanks I get?










4 hrs. It's a personal worst for me. I made $60 last week on GH, 6.5 hours scheduled this week.

I think I'm done with GH.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> They need to redo their maths. Just logged in at 10:45:03 (again). Scheduled two blocks a week from Saturday, then they were all gone. This is the thanks I get?


Not sure why you quote me, I have zero power to do anything for you. You should be contacting GH and ask WTF.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Not sure why you quote me, I have zero power to do anything for you. You should be contacting GH and ask WTF.


LOL

Just pointing out that their "limited number of drivers" math needs a little tweaking.


----------

